# Wednesday's chase



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

Got the dogs out this week for a nice run. They wore themselves out but they recover much faster than I.


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

My boys have been harassing about the picture I put up last week. Tosh looks like he is taking a dump. So we got out again today and I have some better pics. We went less than one half mile from our last outing and found Huns instead of chukar. I was really surprised they were so high. Mandy's first point was 408 yards up the ridge from me. She held it until I was 190 yards away and then she or they busted. I couldn't see her at all. We ended up chasing that covey around the hill for an hour of fun.


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

Another Wednesday trip to the top of the world and one nice retrieve. Should have had had another one. I don't know how chukars stay alive in the single digit temps but the one we got today was super fat.


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

Could not get these two pics to load together.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great looking dogs! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

